# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Άνεμος [Anemos, Moby Baby, Earl Godwin, Svea Drott ]

## pantelis2009

Τώρα βλέπω ότι το P/K Sea Dream αναχώρησε από τη Γένοβα με προορισμό τον Πειραιά ......άρα έρχεται ρυμουλκούμενο και η άφιξη του στις 13/07/2017. Καλώς να μας έρθει.

----------


## BOBKING

Πληροφορίες λένε για Moby Baby ρυμουλκόμενο από το Sea Dream

----------


## pantelis2009

Έγραψα εγώ για κάτι.......διαφορετικό?????

----------


## dionisos

Το Ρ/Κ SEA DREAM που ρυμουλκει το πλοιο μαλλον κατευθυνεται να περασει απο τον Ισθμο. Καλο υπολοιπο

----------


## Ellinis

> Το Ρ/Κ SEA DREAM που ρυμουλκει το πλοιο μαλλον κατευθυνεται να περασει απο τον Ισθμο. Καλο υπολοιπο


Eίναι ήδη νότια από τις Στροφάδες με ΝΑ κατεύθυνση άρα θα φτάσει κάνοντας το γύρω της Πελοποννήσου. Εξάλλου από τη ρότα που έρχεται δεν θα είχε νόημα να πληρώσει και διέλευση του Ισθμού.

----------


## dionisos

Εφθασε σημερα το πρωι ρυμουλκουμενο στον Πειραια. Τωρα βρισκεται στην Ραδα και περιμενει. Καλως μας ηλθε

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτή την ώρα τα P/K Christow XL & XVII το τραβούν. ¶ραγε που θα το πάνε???

----------


## pantelis2009

Και η πρώτη φωτο του Moby Baby στην Ελλάδα, ανοικτά από την Κυνόσουρα. Πλέον είναι στο ΝΜΔ. 

MOBY-BABY-01-13-07-2017.jpg

----------


## naxos1

Φωτογραφημένο 
στο ΝΜΔ πρίν λίγες ώρες.
12.jpgDSC06626.jpgDSC06633.jpg

----------


## roussosf

Η πρύμη του θυμίζει κάτι από ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ

----------


## Ergis

Συγγενής του Νέαρχος;
Πανέμορφο πλοίο!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σημερινή φωτό του πλοίου στον μώλο Δραπετσώνας.

IMG_0094.jpg
_16 Ιουλίου 2017_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συγγενής του Νέαρχος;
> Πανέμορφο πλοίο!


Όχι αυτό είναι από άλλη πορτάδα.Απλώς σαν σκανδιναβικά αυτής της ηλικίας έχουν κάποια κοινά χαρακτηριστικά.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το ΣΑΟΝΗΣΟΣ που το έκρυβε μεθόρμισε στο Πέραμα, τα αντιαισθητικά καρτούνς .....μεθόρμισαν επίσης, κι έτσι μπορούμε να δούμε το καραβάκι σε μία όμορφη σημερινή φωτό, σε καραβίσια πλέον χρώματα.

IMG_0117.jpg
_Μώλος Δραπετσώνας - 22/07/2017_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

MOBY BABY.jpg ΝΜΔ 15-7-17

Απ' όσο ακούγεται θα μετονομαστεί ΑΝΕΜΟΣ.
Βασιλοβάπορο στον καιρό του αλλά αν το δούμε να ταξιδεύει στα νερά μας θα σημαίνει ανάποδα ολοταχώς -full astern γιά τους μη γνωρίζοντες ελληνικά- για την ακτοπλοία. :Disturbed:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Απ' όσο ακούγεται θα μετονομαστεί ΑΝΕΜΟΣ.


Το νέο όνομα έχει γραφτεί επί του πλοίου, _πρύμα_ - _πλώρα_.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το νέο όνομα έχει γραφτεί επί του πλοίου, _πρύμα_ - _πλώρα_.


Το οποίο δεν είναι καθόλου πρόχειρα γραμμένο κ βλέπω ότι διατηρεί-γιά πόσο ακόμα-την ιταλική σημαία.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε μία χθεσινή φωτό από ψηλά, με το νέο του όνομα.

IMG_0190.jpg
_02/09/2017_

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

Πολύ ωραίο όνομα αλλά και πλοίο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eλληνικό ενδιαφέρον  πάλι στο Ships Monthly όπου στο τεύχος Νοεμβρίου έχει άρθρο γιά το βαπόρι αλλά κ γιά το κονταδελφό του το PEARL WILLIAM κλπ όσοι το θυμούνται.

----------


## renetoes

> Eλληνικό ενδιαφέρον  πάλι στο Ships Monthly όπου στο τεύχος Νοεμβρίου έχει άρθρο γιά το βαπόρι αλλά κ γιά το κονταδελφό του το PEARL WILLIAM κλπ όσοι το θυμούνται.


Ελπίζω να μην το ...ματιάσουν και αυτό, όπως έγινε με το Β. ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ που δεν ξαναταξίδεψε μετά το αφιέρωμαΙ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ελπίζω να μην το ...ματιάσουν και αυτό, όπως έγινε με το Β. ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ που δεν ξαναταξίδεψε μετά το αφιέρωμαΙ


Ήδη όταν είχε γραφεί το άρθρο, το μέλλον του ΒΚ ήταν αβέβαιο.
Το περιοδικό,αν κ ΄"αγγλοκεντρικό",είχε ανέκαθεν ελληνικό ενδιαφέρον,συμβαίνει τελευταία να έχει σε διαδοχικά τεύχη κ προσωπικά δεν το αλλάζω με το διαδίκτυο
Θα έλεγα ότι ήταν ένας από τους βασικούς παράγοντες που συνεισέφεραν στην γνώση μου ως καραβολάτρης αφού το παίρνω ανελλιπώς από το 1978 με διάφορα τεύχη από το 1966 (!) κ εντεύθεν,αγορασμένα εκ των υστέρων.Εννοείται ότι τα διατηρώ ως κόρη οφθαλμού κ ανατρέχω σε αυτά όποτε χρειάζεται.
Γιά να επανέλθω στο ΑΝΕΜΟΣ (οι mods να προσθέσουν το όνομα στον τίτλο) είχε ένα άλλο ελληνόκτητο κονταδελφό το SUNBOAT,EUROREAN GLORY,MEDIA κλπ
Το RED STAR  ανήκει επίσης σε αυτή την πορτάδα.Βαπόρια πρωτοπόρα στον καιρό τους σαν σκανδιναβικά που ήταν.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο θα δεξαμενιστεί στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Πειραιά από τις 08/01 έως τις 15/01/2018 σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα του ΟΛΠ.

----------


## antonis01

> Το πλοίο θα δεξαμενιστεί στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Πειραιά από τις 08/01 έως τις 15/01/2018 σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα του ΟΛΠ.


όχι aeolos γράφει και μάλιστα έχει και σε παρένθεση EX MOBYLOVE άρα δεν είναι το anemos!

----------


## pantelis2009

> όχι aeolos γράφει και μάλιστα έχει και σε παρένθεση EX MOBYLOVE άρα δεν είναι το anemos!


Έχεις δίκιο φίλε μου. Συγνώμη  :Semi Twins:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ένα .....ατύχημα που είχε και ανέβηκε στο Youtube

----------


## pantelis2009

Σύμφωνα με *αυτό το δημοσίευμα* το Christos XXXIV ρυμουλκεί το ¶νεμος (e.x Moby Baby) στην Aliaga.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και σύμφωνα με την καταγγεγραμμένη πορεία του ρυμουλκού στο AIS. Είναι προφανές ότι παρέλαβε από τον μώλο Δραπετσώνας, από το σημείο που βρισκόταν το _ΑΝΕΜΟΣ_.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και σύμφωνα με την καταγγεγραμμένη πορεία του ρυμουλκού στο AIS. Είναι προφανές ότι παρέλαβε από τον μώλο Δραπετσώνας, από το σημείο που βρισκόταν το _ΑΝΕΜΟΣ_.


Eίναι το ΑΝΕΜΟS, το γράφω με λατινικά διότι είχε ιταλική σημαία κ τελευταία κατά το equasis  Τόγκο.Εδώ γίνεται αυτό που εμείς οι παλιότεροι έχουμε δει άπειρες φορές.Αγοράζει κάποιος ένα πλοίο το οποίο αφού "περιπλανιέται" μεταξύ επισκευών κ παροπλισμού γιά χρόνια,πολλές φορές μεσολαβούν κ μεταπωλήσεις,πάει γιά διάλυση την οποία εμείς οι "απ'έξω" συνήθως έχουμε προβλέψει ενώ υποτίθεται οι εμπλεκόμενοι είναι γατόνια. Τι να συμβαίνει άραγε κάποια κωλύματα από αστάθμητους παράγοντες,ξέπλυμα χρημάτων,  στην πορεία εμπλέκονται άσχετα άτομα γιά χ λόγους...

Παρακαλώ τους υπεύθυνους να το βάλουν εκεί που έχουμε τα επιβατηγά που δεν ταξίδεψαν ποτέ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ευχαριστώ για την (σύνηθη και πλήρως αναμενόμενη) διόρθωση !!! Είναι βέβαιο πως ως _ΑΝΕΜΟΣ_ που το ανέφερα κανείς δεν θα καταλάβαινε σε ποιό πλοίο αναφερόμουν, ενώ ως _ANEMOS_ είναι σαφέστερα πλέον αναγνωρίσιμο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πρώτον,πρόκειται γιά επιβεβαίωση ότι όντως αυτό είναι.Η διευκρίνιση αφορά τον ορθό τρόπο γραφής του ονόμστος εφόσον πρόκειται περί πλοίου υπό ξένη σημαία ασχέτως ότι είναι προφανές γιά ποιό συζητάμε.
Δεύτερον,νομίζω ότι τα υπόλοιπα που αναφέρω θα ήταν καλύτερα αντικείμενο προς συζήτηση.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μα γι αυτό ακριβώς και σε ευχαρίστησα καλέ μου φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ. Για την επιβεβαίωση ότι όντως είναι αυτό το πλοίο, επιβεβαίωση η οποία σαφώς προκύπτει από τον ορθό τρόπο γραφής του ονόμστος και καθιστά προφανές σε ποιό πλοίο αναφερόμαστε, διαφορετικά δεν θα ήταν διόλου προφανές με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχουν παρεξηγήσεις και συγχίσεις ως προς την ταυτότητα του.

Τώρα ως προς τα υπόλοιπα που ανέφερες, πιστεύω πως πολύ δύσκολα θα μπορέσουμε να μάθουμε ποιοί ήταν οι λόγοι τελικά που το _ΑΝΕΜΟΣ_ πέρασε από την χώρα μας χωρίς να δραστηριοποιηθεί κάπου.

----------


## leo85

Πέρασε και έφυγε σαν ΑΝΕΜΟΣ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να και η _πρώτη του φωτό από το Aliaga_. Πολύ γρήγορα, άμεσα ξεκίνησαν οι εργασίες διάλυσης, και ήδη έχει κοπεί όλη η πλώρη.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Λίγα πράγματα _απομένουν_.

----------


## ancd

Πραγματικά εντυπωσιακό και λυπηρό! Πόσους μήνες χρειάζεται ένα πλοίο να φτιαχτεί και πόσες μέρες θέλει να γίνει σκόνη!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Γεγονός αναμφισβήτητο φίλε μου. Και δεν ισχύει οπωσδήποτε μόνο για τα πλοία. Ανέκαθεν η καταστροφή ήταν συντριπτικά συντομοτέρα χρονικώς από την δημιουργία.

----------

